# إغلاق الفيس بوك نهائيا في 15 مارس المقبل



## marcelino (9 يناير 2011)

*كتب - محمد أبوضيف: 
قال موقع ويكلي وورلد نيوز يوم السبت أنه سيتم إغلاق موقع فيس بوك نهائياً في 15 مارس القادم وذلك لما يتعرض له القائمون علي الموقع من إرهاق وضغوط شديدة.*
*وأكد الموقع على لسان مارك زوكر بيرج مؤسس فيس بوك إنه سيتم إغلاق الموقع نظراً لأنه خرج عن نطاق السيطرة وانه يجب ان يضع حد للضغوط التي تمارس على إدارة الشركة والتي قال إنها ''دمرت حياته''.*
*وقال نائب رئيس فيس بوك للشئون الفنية افارات هيومارثي إنه بالفعل سيتم إغلاق الموقع بحلول 15 مارس المقبل، وأن على من يريد الاحتفاظ بصوره وفيديوهاته وبياناته الشخصية الموجودة على الموقع فعليه رفعها من على الانترنت، لانهم لن يتمكموا من استعادتها مرة أخرى بعد غلق الفيس بوك.*
*واكد مارك ان قرار  اغلاق الفيس بوك لم يكن بالقرار السهل وان الناس بدون فيس بوك ستطر إلي الذهاب إلي الواقع وتكوين صدقات حقيقية ويعتقد ان ذلك افضل، مشيراُ إلى أنه لم يضع الأموال في حسبانه بل فقط أرد استعادة أيامه الخوالي.*
*اما علي الواقع المصريين فمازل شباب الفيس بوك المصري في حال من التخبط فور صدور الخبر وهناك من رأي انه يجب بيع الفيس وانه لن يتخيل حياته او الواقع المعاش بدونه واخرون بدأوا في البحث عن البديل بعد الفيس بوك ليحقق له ما كان يحقق الفيس بوك.*









المصدر


----------



## ماجو2010 (9 يناير 2011)

ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2011)

*سعيدة للخبر هذا لسبب واحد و هو القضاء على الجروبات و الصفحات المسيئة للمسيح و المسيحية لان الفيس بوك اصبح مقرا لاصحاب الغباء و الجهل المزمن 

شكرااااا مارسيلينو للخبر 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## oesi no (9 يناير 2011)

*ويكلي وورلد نيوز
يبقى الخبر تريقة 
دة موقع متخصص فى التريقة والنكت
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 يناير 2011)

> سيتم إغلاق موقع فيس بوك نهائياً في 15 مارس القادم


*احسن و الي غير رجعه و يا رب ما يرجعوش في كلامهم و يا ريت كمان لو يقدموا الميعاد شهر و اللا حاجه..لانه موقع فعلا مش امين و غير جدير بالثقه و ملئ بالصفحات المسيئة للاديان و الاشخاص و الحريات دونما اي اجراء من قبل ادارة الموقع .
نتمني عودة صفحات الياهو 360  لتحل محل هذا الموقع السئ السمعه ..حقا ما كان اجملها ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *ويكلي وورلد نيوز
> يبقى الخبر تريقة
> دة موقع متخصص فى التريقة والنكت
> *​



كنت داخل اقول كدة
الخبر مش منشور حتى فى موقع الفيس بوك نفسة

يعنى لو قرروا كدة كانوا نبهوا على الناس

ثانيا فى حد يقفل موقع مخلية عندة 4 مليار دولار فى كام سنة

دا لسة متقيم من اسبوع بحوالى 50 مليار دولار

يعنى ممكن يبعية باى سعر هو عايزة ويعيش ملك طول عمرة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يناير 2011)

*معتقدش ابداااا يكون الخبر ده صحيح 
شكرا لتعبك يا مارسووو *


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

سعدت جدا بهذا الخبر
كفايه صور بناتنا اللى بيحطوها فرجه
للناس ببقى حزين جدااا​


----------



## ادوارد كامل (9 يناير 2011)

اتمنى اغلاقة علشان الشباب تستعملة غلط


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2011)

*اشك ان موقع مثل هذا عدد مشتركية بالملاييين يغلق!!
واعتقد ان حتى لو ارد صاحبة اغلاقة هناك ضوابط وشروط لهذا
موقع الفيس بوك تعدى مرحلة الملكية الشخصية*


----------



## white.angel (9 يناير 2011)

*لا اعتقد بصحة هذا الخبر*
*لانه يستخدم بأشياء كثيره غير تفاهة الشباب والصور*
*وهناك اناس يستخدمونه كمصادر للنشر والاعلان *
*ستكون مشكله ان اغلق وسيتأذى كثيرون......*
​


----------



## Eva Maria (9 يناير 2011)

*موقع الفيس بوك يدر على اصحابة المليارات من الدولارات 

كما انه أصبح ظاهرة من مظاهر أسلوب الحياة 

فلا يمكن أغلاقه بسهولة لمجرد " انهم يتعرضون للارهاق"


*


----------



## حمورابي (9 يناير 2011)

*لو كان الخبر صحيح 
سوف اعطي المال للفقراء . صدقة . 
*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2011)

اشااااعة..
سمعتها بالاخبار


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2011)

المصدر تم حذفه من جهة موقع مصراوي لعدم صحة الخبر


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2011)

اعتقد الخبر مكذوب


----------



## farou2 (9 يناير 2011)

اتوقع ان يكون الخبر غير حقيقي 
واشك بمصداقية المصدر 
عموما ان لا اتمنى ان يغلق الفايس بوك ابدا 
لانه وبرأي الشخصي كان سبب للتعارف والتقارب بين حضارات العالم كافة 
وعندي صديق حميم ارتبط بالزواج وكان سبب تعارفهم الفايس بوك 
انا اصنفه من جهتي طبعا موقع اجتماعي رائع 
واتمنى ان لا يكون الخبر صحيحا 
​​


----------



## †..diana..† (9 يناير 2011)

*حتى لو مقفلوهوش , انا برأيي كل شخص عنده ارادة قوية هيقدر يقفل حسابه بنفسه وميرجعلوش تاني *
*بس انا بتمنى انهم يقفلوه بجد عشان ناس كتير ترجع لوعيها من بعد ما ادمنت الفيسبوك والحاجات اللي فيه .*
*شكرا عالموضوع*
*تحياتي*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2011)

*نفى أحد مسئولي موقع التواصل الجتماعي الشهير "فيس بوك"، نبأ إغلاق الموقع منتصف مارس المقبل.*

* وأكد المسئول الذى فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، أن هذا الخبر الذى تناولته بعض وسائل الإعلام مؤخراً، لا يتعدى كونه من تأليف كاتبه وغير صحيح بالمرة. *

* وصرح بأن إدارة موقع "فيس بوك" ستتخذ  من الاجراءات القانونية ما تراه مناسبا لمقاضاة الموقع الذي نشر الخبر. *

* الجدير بالذكر أنه قد ترردت أنباء عن إغلاق موقع "فيس بوك" نهائياً في 15 مارس القادم، بسبب ما يتعرض له القائمون علي الموقع من إرهاق وضغوط شديدة *

*المصدر : جريدة البشاير*​


----------



## انريكي (9 يناير 2011)

اتصور ان الخبر مش صحيح

ولكن اتمنا ان يضعو فيه حدود

واتمنا من البنات ان بسحبو صورهم من الفيس 

شكرا للخبر

الرب يباركك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يناير 2011)

*اعتقد ان الخبر خطأ بنسبة 99%
ولكن ياريت يتقفل , موقع تافه ولا له لازمة !!
*


----------



## just member (9 يناير 2011)

عادي يغلق ولا يستمر الامر سيان وليس بذات اهمية بالنسبالي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يناير 2011)

مش  مهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2011)

*الخبر بالتفصيل


قال موقع ويكلي وورلد نيوز يوم السبت أنه سيتم إغلاق موقع فيس بوك نهائياً في 15 مارس القادم وذلك لما يتعرض له القائمون علي الموقع من إرهاق وضغوط شديدة.

وأكد الموقع على لسان مارك زوكر بيرج مؤسس فيس بوك إنه سيتم إغلاق الموقع نظراً لأنه خرج عن نطاق السيطرة وانه يجب ان يضع حد للضغوط التي تمارس على إدارة الشركة والتي قال إنها ”دمرت حياته”.

وقال نائب رئيس Facebook للشئون الفنية افارات هيومارثي إنه بالفعل سيتم إغلاق الموقع بحلول 15 مارس المقبل، وأن على من يريد الاحتفاظ بصوره وفيديوهاته وبياناته الشخصية الموجودة على الموقع فعليه رفعها من على الانترنت، لانهم لن يتمكموا من استعادتها مرة أخرى بعد غلق الفيس بوك.

واكد مارك ان قرار اغلاق الفيس بوك لم يكن بالقرار السهل وان الناس بدون فيس بوك ستطر إلي الذهاب إلي الواقع وتكوين صدقات حقيقية ويعتقد ان ذلك افضل، مشيراُ إلى أنه لم يضع الأموال في حسبانه بل فقط أرد استعادة أيامه الخوالي.

اما علي الواقع المصريين فمازل شباب الفيس بوك المصري في حال من التخبط فور صدور الخبر وهناك من رأي انه يجب بيع الفيس وانه لن يتخيل حياته او الواقع المعاش بدونه واخرون بدأوا في البحث عن البديل بعد الفيس بوك ليحقق له ما كان يحقق الفيس بوك.

________

والمفاجأه كالتالي : ان الامر برمته اشاعه اطلقها موقع “ويكلى وورلد نيوز” الترفيهي
والاغرب ان احد المواقع الكبيره قد نشرت الخبر السابق على انه فعلا حقيقه
ولم تذكر ابدا ان الخبر اشاعه … وهذا يدل للاسف انه يعتمد على سياسه النسخ واللصق بعد الترجمه !!
وقد حذف الموقع رابط الموضوع , وعند فتحه الان يعطي الرساله التاليه :
Server Error in ‘/News’ Application.

رغم عمل الموقع بشكل جيد … هذا يدل على حذف الخبر …

الأمر لا يعد كونه مجرد شائعة تتنافى مع المنطق لعدة أسباب، فالمواقع تناقلت الخبر عن موقع أمريكى يدعى “ويكلى وورلد نيوز”، وهو موقع ترفيهى وليس أخباريا، ينشر فكاهات فى صورة أخبار، الأمر الثانى أن موقع “فيس بوك” تم تحويله منذ فترة وجيزة إلى شركة عالمية مساهمة وتبلغ قيمته المالية 500 مليار دولار، وهو ما يعنى أن قرار الإغلاق لا يمكن أن يكون فرديا وفق أهواء مؤسس الموقع مارك زوكر بيرج، الذى بالتأكيد لن يهدر القيمة المالية الضخمة لـ”فيس بوك”.

يذكر أن موقع “ويكلى وورلد نيوز”، نشر عدداً من الأخبار المضحكة وغير الصحيحة والتى كان أبرزها أن ميشيل أوباما زوجة الرئيس الأمريكى تنتظر قدوم مولود جديد، بالإضافة إلى سفر زوجها إلى مكة لأداء فريضة الحج مع أنه مسيحى .​*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 يناير 2011)

*تم تكذيب الخبر :

نقلاً عن العربية 

بعد أن نشر في موقع أمريكي ترفيهي وليس إخبارياً
مصادر صحافية: خبر إغلاق الفيسبوك نهائياً.. شائعة كاذبة

دبي - لميس حطيط
اعتبرت بعض الصحف العالمية خبر إغلاق موقع "فيسبوك" نهائياً في 15 مارس/ آذار 2011 إشاعة غير صحيحة.

وكانت بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعية مثل "تويتر"، تداولت هذا الخبر اليوم الأحد 09-01-2011.

وذكرت صحيفة "إبوتش تايمز" الصينية أن خبر إغلاق فيسبوك كاذب وغير صحيح، حيث إن شركة الاستثمار العالمية "جولدمان ساتش" استثمرت في الموقع بقيمة 500 مليون دولار، الأمر الذي يعني أن قرار الإغلاق لا يمكن أن يكون فرديا وفق مؤسس الموقع مارك زوكر بيرج، والذي بالتأكيد لن يهدر القيمة المالية الضخمة الآتية لفيسبوك.

وإحدى الأسباب لعدم صحة الخبر التي ذكرتها صحيفة "هافينغتون بوست" الأمريكية أن شركة البحث الإلكتروني "ياهو" الأمريكي أعلنت الشهر الماضي أن قسمها المخصص للفيديو سيُغلق في 15 مارس/ آذار 2011، وليس الفيسبوك، مما يؤكد أن الصحيفة التي نشرت الشائعة لم تنقل الخبر بدقة. 

ولم يصدر أي تصريح رسمي من إدارة فيسبوك بشأن صحة الخبر.
موقع كاذب وغير موثوق
والخبر الخاطئ الذي نشره موقع أمريكى يسمى بـ "ويكلى وورلد نيوز"، وهو موقع ترفيهي وليس إخباريا استند إلى تصريح لمؤسس الموقع مارك زوكربيرغ، أشار فيه إلى أنه سيتم إغلاق الموقع "لأنه خرج عن نطاق السيطرة"، معتبراً أنه "يجب أن يضع حدا للضغوط التي تمارس على إدارة الشركة التي دمرت حياته".

وأكد زوكربيرغ، في المقابلة الهاتفية التي قال ويكلى وورلد نيوز" إنه أجراها معه، أن قرار إغلاق "فيسبوك" لم يكن سهلاً، وإن كان يعتقد أن أحداً لن يحزن على خطوة كهذه. وقال "بصراحة، أعتقد أنها خطوة للأفضل. فمن دون "فيسبوك" سيتجه الناس للخروج وتكوين صداقات حقيقية، وهذا أفضل".

وتابع الموقع الحديث مع نائب رئيس "فيسبوك" للشؤون الفنية أفرات هيومارثي، الذي أكد مسألة الإغلاق، مشيراً إلى أن "من يريد الاحتفاظ بصوره وفيديوهاته وبياناته الشخصية الموجودة على الموقع فعليه رفعها من الإنترنت، لأنه لن يتمكن من استعادتها مرة أخرى".

لكن يبدو أن موقع "ويكلي وورلد نيوز"، الذي يصف نفسه بأنه "المصدر الوحيد للأخبار الموثوقة"، يفتقد للمصداقية بنظر كثيرين، بعدما نشر أخباراً ثبت عدم صحتها، أبرزها أن ميشيل أوباما زوجة الرئيس الأمريكى تنتظر قدوم مولود جديد، بالإضافة إلى سفر زوجها إلى مكة لأداء فريضة الحج، رغم كونه مسيحياً. كما سبق أن "تنبأ" الموقع باجتياح من الفضاء الخارجي لكوكب الأرض، خلال عام 2011 الجاري.
انتشار رغم التشكيك
ورغم التشكيك في صحة الخبر، وفي ظل امتناع إدارة الموقع عن التعليق، انتشرت في "فيسبوك" عشرات المجموعات التي تدعو لعدم إغلاق الموقع، بموافقة الآلاف. من هذه المجموعات "إغلاق الفيس بوك هيزعلنا، وإحنا زعلنا وحش"، و"لا لـ إغلاق الفيسبوك. نعم لـ بقاء الفيسبوك"، و"جروب مكافحة إغلاق الفيس بوك".

وللمفارقة، فقد كان أول من التقط نبأ إغلاق "فيسبوك" هو موقع "تويتر"، الذي تناقل مشتركوه رابط الخبر، وأنشأوا له "هاش تاغ" خاص باسم facebook، لمشاركة آخر الأنباء. ورغم السعادة التي عكستها بعض المشاركات، إلا أن الغالب عليها صيغة التساؤل والتشكيك، خاصة في ظل الأرباح الضخمة التي حققها الموقع في 2010.

ويشكك "steven2328" في صحة النبأ، ويؤكد "فيسبوك لن يغلق أبداً"، متسائلاً "لم يبدأ الناس في تناقل إشاعات كهذه؟". أما "باولو بلو" فبدأ بالفعل البحث عن بديل لـ"فيسبوك"، والذي لن يكون بالنسبة له إلا موقع "ماي سبايس".

يُشار إلى أن موقع "فيسبوك" انطلق عام 2004. وخلال الأعوام الماضية، نال مؤسسه عدة جوائز وألقاب كأبرز شخصية مؤثرة في العالم في وسائل التواصل مع الغير، وصولاً إلى إنجاز هوليوود فيلماً خاصاً يتحدث عن قصة نجاح هذا الموقع.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162992&page=3*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

اخيرا الفيس بوك هيتقفل
كداااااااااا انا هرتاح شخصى


----------



## Eva Maria (10 يناير 2011)

الخبر تم نكذيبة 

وبعدين الي مش عاجبه الفيس بوك 

ما يدخلش عليه وخلاص


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> عادي يغلق ولا يستمر الامر سيان وليس بذات اهمية بالنسبالي



*رأيي بردو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2011)

انا طول عمرى بقول الفيس ده اختراع علمى فااااااشل

بس فى ناس بتحبه ومدمناه عشان كده كويس انه مش هيتقفل


----------

